# Easy access door



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Created a slide out for my filter, but the door hinges are in the way.

Any thoughts on easily hanging the door or some way to put the door up and then take it down easy without screws?

I want to use the original door that I had on it.

Posted a photo of the pull out


----------



## Welder (Oct 27, 2019)

What about magnets? I have used the cupboard door magnet latches on things like this. Obviously depends on how heavy the door is... I have a fake back wall in a cupboard in the kitchen held up by four magnets to keep the extractor motor from being seen.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-Mag-Ca ... 3vX8wfYK5w 
Figured I should post what I mean


----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Welder said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-Mag-Catches-Cupboard-Door-Magnetic-Catches-Strong-Mag-Catch-Mini-Heavy/173772769220?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item2875aa07c4:m:m5fsP3vhly3T83vX8wfYK5w
> Figured I should post what I mean


I actually bought "Rare Earth Magnets" glued them and it wouldn't hold.. doors are no light weight.

I don't think those magnets will hold it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You might try cabinet roller catches or friction catches though lining them up correctly will take some good measuring skills. You can also search for cabinet offset hinges or swing away types that will allow full door swing.


----------



## Welder (Oct 27, 2019)

mdaniel1984 said:


> I actually bought "Rare Earth Magnets" glued them and it wouldn't hold.. doors are no light weight.
> 
> I don't think those magnets will hold it.


To use a film quote "were gonna need a bigger boat" door is obviously heavier than I thought. 
Other persons suggestion is good.


----------



## YoungJulian34 (Jul 6, 2020)

What about magnetic plates?


----------



## marten (Jan 23, 2018)

You could attach the door to the pullout. No hinges or magnets needed. It would open just like a garbage pullout style kitchen cabinet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoanneFraser (Jul 13, 2020)

I like the idea of magnetic plates- secure and lasting.[link removed] recommended white mag catches cupboard door magnetic for $1.79. These are mainly available on eBay, but alternatives could be found on Amazon, Home Depot, or Walmart.


----------

